# Surf Report!!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Back at em this morning, wife and I staying in Jamaica Beach so I decided to get up and hit the surf at dawn. Ended up fishing closer to Pirates though to try and avoid the crowds. Was in the water around 6 armed with my Castaway Skeleton rod and a pink Top Dawg. Water was awesome, fairly calm with that trout green tint. First 10 min was slow, and then BAM...had turned my head for a sec and then heard that familiar splash of a trout whackin a topwater plug. Felt the line tighten and landed a nice 20" trout. A few casts later I stuck another about same size. After this one I decided to go grab stringer real quick as I'd forgotten it when I first walked out. Walked back out, only in ankle deep water and made another cast into the first gut where bait had been getting blown up on frequently. BAM...this time it was a good fish. Let her play some and then brought up a very pretty 25" trout. Caught 1 more trout around 18" before the topwater bite died down. Switched to a chicken boy shrimp w chartreuse tail and picked off a few more trout in the 2nd gut. Mostly 15-18", kept a few to fry up later and started releasing the rest. Love the new Castaway Skeleton, Donk series, great rod. Gonna go back out in a couple hours and wife's gonna fish with me so I think I'm gonna switch to my Billystix rod and throw some spoons while she soaks some croakers. One thing I should point out that actually cracked me up this morning is how many guys pass up all the fish thinking they gotta get out to that 3rd or 4th gut. By 7am there were several guys out wading and all but 2 were fishing further out...and not catching anything but hardheads and sharks. Me and another guy, who was throwing shrimp under a cork sat there and caught fish up shallow for 2 hrs. Guess I'm glad they all thought they had to wade chest deep to catch anything, def had it less crowded. Will add on to the report later if the wife starts whackin some fish on her own!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Had some family come in town yesterday so hung out for awhile and waited out a storm that went right around us. Never got rained on but did have about an hour of 30mph winds which got the surf quite a bit rougher than it was in the morning. Around 5 my wife, niece and aunt all wanted to fish and surf had laid down some as tide went out. Water was still fairly green in the guts. Bite was slow but I picked up a couple trout and I think we all caught a hardhead or three. After about 45 min, my 16 yr old niece Alexis, who was wading about 10yds from me starts yelling "Uncle Roy, Uncle Roy, I have something big!" She was using my Billystix rod and had it bent over almost to where the tip was back in water! I hurried over and tightened drag some bc I could tell she was gonna get spooled if not. I told her to hang on, he's either gonna break line if its a big shark, or hopefully we can get him to slow down and try and get some line back. When she was down to maybe 15 yds of line, the fish finally turned sideways and she was able to slowly start fighting it. I had a feeling she'd hooked a big jack. We took turns fighting the fish for 30 min and slowly made our way towards beach. Once I knew we had a good chance of landing fish I made her fight it rest of way, she did amazing. By the time we got close to beach there was a crowd of people watching and ole Uncle Roy was very proud of her! We got it shallow and it was indeed a big ole jack crevalle. She put that Billystix rod to the test for sure. We got a few pics and she helped me release it back and we all watched it slowly get some fire back in it after the exhausting battle. Didn't catch the Star winning trout, but I'd have to say that was one hell of a wading excursion and to have some family out there with me was really cool. I know Alexis will remember catching that stud for the rest of her life. Normally, I find jacks to be annoying, they've messed me up more than once when I'm chasing trout around. Yesterday however the timing was perfect. And like them or not, those dudes are bad to the bone and will give a 16yr old girl that doesn't fish much a battle she won't soon forget...especially on a trout rod! Promised wife I'd skip fishing this morning and have breakfast w her, so not gonna fish...til later..she's just lucky the winds picked up!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Surfs been rough the past 2 days w SW winds around a steady 15-20 having the water sandy in close. Was home for work yesterday but boys and I came back to Galveston today and set up the shark rods. Had a bunch of youngsters out with us and they had a blast. No big fish, but plenty of small sharks. Looks like surf is gonna lay down again very soon so the trout fishing should be hot here in next few days....we'll see! Bunch of family in town so we'll be here til Sunday!


----------

